# Narex mortise Chisels Set of 5



## reggiek

Those are on sale at Lee Valley until Dec 15 for $45.00.


----------



## alba

Bob that is a great review.
A good firm mortice chisel is hard to find.
Mine are very old.
Jamie


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck

I place my order 2 days ago from Lee Valley, they look like a good deal.


----------



## Tikka

I have been using the 6, 8 & 10 mm versions of these chisels for over a year now - I did a review of them about a year ago. I still stand by the review 100% great value for money, but the quality surpasses the price. I will have to look out for the imperial sizes here in Europe in the near future.

Thanks for posting Bob.


----------



## boboswin

I remember that post well Tony. That prompted me to try to get in touch with Narex to find a distributor. They never did answer me. ( could have been a language problem)
I was happy to get a couple of plastic handled ones a few weeks ago. A bit too brittle for my tastes but they are in the "sacrifice drawer" for the dirty stuff. These chisels however, were listed at RC 59 which is more to my liking, especially with a heavy shafts like these as the honing takes forever with say an RC 62.


----------



## richgreer

Thank you for an excellent review and some great pictures of the chisels.


----------



## Kentuk55

Really nice review and good pics to go with it all


----------



## MedicKen

I have a set of Narex bench chisels, 7 I think, and I must say they are quality tools. I have been looking to a set of these as well so this review comes at just the right time. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Nice review on the mortise chisels.


----------



## mot

I was wondering when you'd land a set of pig stickers. Thanks for the review Bob. I've been looking at, but not buying a set, for years.


----------



## boboswin

Hey Mot, I think you would like these. They dont have to be uber steel to do what they are meant for.
The square body gives them good direction to follow the walls of the mortise and the blade seems to drop thru the bit of remianing wood effortlessly.
I haven't seem a better price for this quality. I'm sure you'd be pleased.


----------



## LeeJ

Great review, Bob.

Lee


----------



## docholladay

I just added this set of chisels to my Christmas list. I have the bench chisel set made by the same company and have been pleased with those. They were flat and well ground right out of the box. They did require a bit of work to polish the backs and to hone the bevels, but it went fairly quickly. I would expect similar in these.


----------



## reggiek

I had some folks asking about where the sale price was at Lee…so here is a link….they are under Lee's special price page…this should take you direct:

Lee Valley Mortise Chisels


----------



## Rick_Boyett

I bought a lot of stuff from Lee Valley last weekend. The deal on these chisels was just too good to pass up.


----------



## 8iowa

Narex chisels received a good review (best value) in FW's Oct. '08 test of chisels. I have the 25mm chisel, which I obtained from Highland Woodworking.

I'm waiting for Narex to come out with an English measurement set rather than metric.


----------



## cranesgonewild

I got the eight piece set last year for my birthday from my brother in law. I thnk they're great. I'm not a master woodworker, but they're all I need. Especially, for the price.


----------



## swirt

A nice looking set of mortising chisels. Thanks for the review. Keep in mind though, those puppies were intended to create the whole mortise, not just clean up after a router bit. OF course after you make a few that way, you may want to just go back the router method.


----------



## boboswin

I have chopped many mortises out ,drilled and chopped others, even mortiised some with a dedicated machine, used a drill press with a mortise attachment.
It's good to be able to drop a mortise into stock with a pig sticker but it's not my favorite thing to do so using the router and a decent chisel makes me warm and fuzzy. I still cut my tenons on the tablesaw because it's relatively fast and lets me do them in an assembly fashion so I can make the same msitake on all of them at once. <g>


----------



## helluvawreck

Those are nice. I have a set of their chisels and use them all the time and I am quite happy with them. I'm holding out for a set of Sorby chisels but no telling when that will happen. I'll use these from now own if I have to. The edges seem to hold up fine. I'm not sure how they can make 'em for that but they obviously do.


----------



## boboswin

HELLUVAWRECK
"I'm not sure how they can make 'em for that but they obviously do." 
No unions, no healthcare, no pensions, no wars to fight, ... I could go on. <g>


----------



## tedpower

i saw the sale so i went and bought them.
they feel great, nice and heavy, a little honing and they chopped through oak with no issues. good buy if you're not mortising day in and day out, or like me cant afford a set of lie neilson or any other top name ones, and cant pass up a sale!


----------



## MickeyD

Thanks for the review. I have a set ordered, but they haven't arrived yet.


----------



## Ken90712

Cool good review thx


----------



## davidmicraig

Great review. I bought a bench chisel set and 2 of their mortises last year. I think I paid 70 bucks for a total of 6 chisels. These are nice, hardness at about O2 level. Took a little time to flatten them and remove the machine marks but I couldn't be happier with them, not at that price.

As already mentioned, Lee Valley has these on sale until the middle of December for $45.00 for a set of 5. You are not going to find mortise chisels at this quality and at that price too often. Even if you are a power tool buff, it wouldn't hurt to get a set of these.

Thanks for posting,

David


----------



## boboswin

I just checked the pricing on a professional set of these chisels. $325.00.
That's just not practicle for me. 
I'm so glad that there is a "reasonable" alternative for us weekend warriors.


----------



## gpeau

Thanks for the review, I just picked up a set for myself. I've been pounding away on my Marple 3/8" chisel into hard maple and feel bad for the plastic handle. The price seems to good to be true considering the reviews I've read.


----------



## lcwood

tanks for your nice review 
after reading, I also got one set

I guess you deserve some discount at LV


----------



## boboswin

Lcvwood, now that's funny! 
On a scale of 1- 1000 what are the odds of that? Hahahahah!
You guys could all send me a nickle though. ;-)


----------



## TheDane

I concur with Bob's review … these are a really decent value (good tool for a price I can afford).

I would like to add a word about Lee Valley's Customer Service.

I ordered these from Lee Valley November 2 … they arrived on Friday, November 5 (not bad from Canada to Wisconsin). I was, however, crestfallen when I discovered they had shipped me 2 of the 1/4" chisels and no 3/16" chisel!

That same night, I dashed off a note to their customer service, not expecting to hear anything for at least a few days. Imagine my surprise when I opened my email Saturday morning 11/6 and got a reply that said: "Please accept our apologies for the incorrect shipment. We are sending you the missing 3/16" Narex mortise chisel and it should be leaving our warehouse on Monday, by UPS Blue. Delivery usually takes 2 to 3 business days."

Today (November 10), UPS arrived with the replacement, and the necessary paperwork to return the extra 1/4" chisel.

So … *this great customer service! Thanks, Lee Valley!*


----------



## boboswin

Lee Valley has an enviable reputation for treating it's customers well.
It's a lesson that several other companies I deal with could learn.
Sometimes I just have to hold my nose and get it done.


----------



## StumpyNubs

highland woodworking has the set of five on sale for $50 right now- can you believe that! Only $10 a piece! I do all of my mortises by machine, but I may just get a set anyway!


----------



## RexMcKinnon

Just ordered my set. If I get them buy the weekend the scrap bin will look like it was raided by mice with square teeth. LOL


----------



## bvdon

These are still on special…

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,44047,66737&p=66737

I need to pick up a set myself


----------



## lcwood

the nice set arrived here - no box, just a plastic bag. 
at that price, no problem

in the xmas promo price, us$45 … $9 each

about LV great customer service 
1 min to ask me by email for my approval to international delivery and 1 min later the sale is done
really nice and fast!

btw, isen't Czechoslovakia anymore… is Czech Republic


----------



## NBeener

Really happy with my Narex set, too:










Unfortunately, I'm nowhere near as happy with MY chisel work as I am with *Bob*'s ;-)


----------



## boboswin

Neil, you'll get better with these new chisels they sure made it a lot easier for me.
If you have trouble lining up your initial cuts try using a block of wood as a guide. After that it's just tap and clean. Or Photoshop! <g>


----------



## Fugate

Have been recently looking at some Ray Iles chisels for around $100 each! Thankyou for this information.


----------

